# Itchy Clown Loaches



## love2fish (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi all, there is definitly something wrong with my clown loaches, they are diving at the log, seem very itchy, they are also staying in the cave which they hardly ever do. I can't seem to see any spots or anything on them. I love these guys and really want to help them if I can, please any suggestions??


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Flashing can be a sign of ich, but I have fish that do it that I know don't have ich.

Before you start any kind of treatment you need to determine if that is it.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Have you tested the water? I had a fish do that a while ago and it turned out the ammonia was high. I think it's gills were irritated. 

Did you just do a water change, if so was it dechlorinated? Could any thing have gotten into the water of the tank?

There are quite a few parasites that can cause flashing. I'd do a large water change and keep a close eye on them. You can't see ich right away.


----------



## love2fish (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi we just changed the water, we live on a farm so we use well water. I do use prime in it, it's quite hard. Put some new fish in the tank a couple of weeks ago, both died I think from stress, my large pearl gourami and betta fish kind of tag teamed them and you could just see the life draining out of them. Also added a couple of new frogs and plants. This is why I think my cl's might have ich.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Has your tank cycled?


----------

